# Chopin and Liszt comic.



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I love this.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Kate Beaton, who draws this strip, is my hero. She did a Beethoven one as well, and her comics on history and classic literature are terrific, too.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> I love this.


I've seen this before. My favorite is the last strip haha


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is absolutely hilarious. I need more. I want to see the Beethoven ones.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've seen this one. Are there anymore? Also any thing similar featuring composers!?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://harkavagrant.com/archivecat.php

If anybody wants to go through her comics. They are quite funny.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Handel


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Handel


Handels was the best, could not stop laughing :lol:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

We should collectively write her a letter imploring her to do more composer comics.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Strictly composer comics from here on out.


----------

